# 86 Starcraft BASSV170 Rebuild/refit



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 5, 2019)

Bought this Wednesday after work. Going to go pick it up tomorrow morning and bring it to the new shop. Hope to start teardown next week.

Looked into doing all Coosa board and it's just a bit under $1700 plus shipping. Not sure I want to go that route. May just do flberglass over wood cores. I have a bunch of hard balsa wood I could use for cores but that is a lot of work. May have to use plywood this time untill budget constraints are looser. If I do a coosa transom and a coosa subfloor now and wood decks I can add coosa decks later. Will have to see. I dont want to be without a boat this summer so using funds from sale of the basstraker isnt an option at this time.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 6, 2019)

After Pop saw it he decided to have me do the new boat here since the new shop is still all messed up and who knows when it will be usable and safe. So I guess he wants to see this come together soon. Decided that the pontoon boat is on temporary hold untill the budget changes a bit. We want to do some nice seats and console ect to it so will wait till the Basstraker sells. 
So as soon as I get this Starcraft on the water the MV16 will be for sale. Pop says he can go out on my boat this summer lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 8, 2019)

Got a bit of teardown done before the heat drove me indoors. All the original flotation foam above the subfloor is still in great condition and can be reused. Haven't got it cleaned up enough to see if the foam is still good below the floor. I'm betting it's not. From what I can see it looks to be pour in foam and is likely cooked.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 8, 2019)

Also since the hatch covers are all aluminum with plywood inside them my cost to redeck just dropped as it will use thinner material than I originally figured. Going to have to give HDPE a try inside the hatch covers. With some bracing and more pour foam I can go down to the thin Coosa board for the floor. Going to have to refigure this.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 14, 2019)

After several attacks on the well entrenched Red wasps with spray, I was able to remove the console, fron deck and rod locker framing. The floor was so bad it just crumbles. Enough of the pour foam is dried out and crunchy that it must all be replaced. What brands ect do you fine gents use? This will be my first time using it so ease of use is largely important. Thanks.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 20, 2019)

Ok boys and girls. This is on standby once teardown is done. I have $400 of the $950 put away so far. A few more weeks and I can order the Coosa Bluewater 26 for the floor decks amd transom. Then I will need pour foam and either carpet, or faux teak deck covering.


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Jul 20, 2019)

rcaircraftnut said:


> After several attacks on the well entrenched Red wasps with spray, I was able to remove the console, fron deck and rod locker framing. The floor was so bad it just crumbles. Enough of the pour foam is dried out and crunchy that it must all be replaced. What brands ect do you fine gents use? This will be my first time using it so ease of use is largely important. Thanks.



I plan to use Totalboat Pour In Foam on my rig. Haven’t tried the stuff yet, but it has good reviews on Amazon and I’ve used a lot of their products with great success. They make it in a 2 and 6 pound density, I plan to use the 2 because you get a greater yield volume and less dense = better flotation.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 20, 2019)

Turd Ferguson said:


> rcaircraftnut said:
> 
> 
> > After several attacks on the well entrenched Red wasps with spray, I was able to remove the console, fron deck and rod locker framing. The floor was so bad it just crumbles. Enough of the pour foam is dried out and crunchy that it must all be replaced. What brands ect do you fine gents use? This will be my first time using it so ease of use is largely important. Thanks.
> ...


I was looking at that. Looks like a good option.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 15, 2019)

Been working crazy hours at the concrete co as we had 2 guys quit. I will be getting materials to get started on the floor and transom soon. My lil brother moved back in so had to help him out as well as new eye glasses so my savings went bye bye.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Oct 17, 2019)

Finally got a chance to get done with teardown. I will say it again. DO NOT USE TREATED PLYWOOD IN ALUMINUM BOATS. I can't get the pics to upload at the moment but there is severe pitting across the transom from the wood that was used. Several go through completely. Will have to break out the torch and alumaweld rods again.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Nov 10, 2019)

Going to try to get some work done on the transom today.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 9, 2020)

Life has been a rollercoaster as of late but I am about to get back on this project. I have some plywood left over from the pontoon boat build that I was able to cut a new transom cores out of. Hope to start prepping for fiberglassing tomorrow.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 10, 2020)

Got the resin and cloth to do the transom today. Weather is way too hot and raining off and on to go out there and do it. Lol. Supposed to be doing some other carpentry/construction tomorrow so hopefully I squeeze in the transom lamination and fitting tomorrow. Then I can glass the outside of it over the next few days if the weather cooperates.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 10, 2020)

At minimum I will need the transom in, foam and flooring in and the engine mounted by the end of August. As it looks like I am moving to the Oklahoma City area within three months. Timeline depends on how fast things go with a new business venture. I can do the casting decks and carpet ect after the move if need be but at the moment it's in too many pieces to easily move. Lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 10, 2020)

Have decided to use solid foam and pool noodles again like I did in the bass tracker build as it is cheap, easy, and will never soak up water as well as allowing air to circulate aiding in drying and preventing mold.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 12, 2020)

Ok. Change of plans. Materials availability and price have changed. I can no longer get pool noodles for $1 each 4 miles from home. They are now more costly than the good pour foam. So I will be ordering some soon. Also decided to just do painted plywood with Eva foam covering in teak look. Found that they now offer a treated wood that has no metals in the treatment and is all organic ecosafe so should not react with the aluminum. Should last a long time. Hope to get started soon. Need the pontoon sold and out of my workspace. Lol. Supposed to be gone tomorrow.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 13, 2020)

Looks like I will be heading to the Dallas ft worth area in the next few days to get materials and make a trade for a Hummingbird 997c si graph. Now I need to decide if I am going to use the forward livewell or make that space tackle storage.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 15, 2020)

Well. Since I have had three straight people say I want it I'll be there, then no call no show on this pontoon boat I'm selling. Therefore I still have no funds to order supplies for the 170. So it's a nice day and I will be getting the transom ready to paint later today. But still waiting for everything else. Lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 16, 2020)

Why is it people feel the need to msg others about availability of a for sale item on Facebook then not respond afterwards. Or say they are coming then never respond again? Am I wrong for being irritated by it?


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 16, 2020)

Man it's hot out here. Transom lamination setting up.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 16, 2020)

And we have a stripped out hull. Transom was wire wheeled then cleaned with muriatic acid. Will be filling pitting tomorrow. Then paint everything so it's ready for the new transom. Still have just a little bit of old foam to get out but that too will be tomorrow. Hope to tackle getting the last piece of wood out of the hull tomorrow also. The bow plate for the trolling motor mount. Have to remove the rub rails to get it out so haven't been there yet. Lol. Turns out I have just enough solid rivets left over from the Bass tracker build to do this one up too. Winning. Hope to get the paint for the transom wood Saturday while I'm in Dallas tx picking up the humminbird 997c si that's going at the helm station. Found a used one on a trade deal that I could live with so again getting there with no immediate cash outlay. Winning. Should be able to get the rest of the wood for the subdeck and decks soon.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 16, 2020)

In the post above you can see how small the fore deck is where the trolling motor would usually be. In not sure my gatormount will fit. Will have to set it up there in the morning and see. Hopefully I can make it work. If not I will be looking for a different setup. Any ideas on possible alternative mounting location?


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 16, 2020)

In the 1st post on page one in the pic on the bow is a metal trim piece. It's in three pieces and I only the outer two. Lol. Leaves a hole rite in the bow about the size of a nickel uncovered, not such a big deal I can plug that, but the busted nose looks like crud. Any ideas?


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 17, 2020)

Looks like the trolling motor mount will work. Just need to make a spacer plate for it to get it above the gunnel and sitting flat.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 17, 2020)

On a side note. Muriatic acid is a very effective paint stripper on whatever paint they used originally on this boat. Hell on the grass lol. But the streaks down the outside of the transom were from the acid running down from the holes. Planning to repaint the transom at least anyway so not an issue for me. Could be for you though.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 17, 2020)

Finally, sold the pontoon. Only took 56 separate convos on FB lol. Point is I now have the cash to buy materials. This is HAPPENING! YAY.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 17, 2020)

Bow cap wood ready to drill and paint. That was a lot easier than anticipated. After the fight to replace the one in the bass tracker I was prepared for a hassle. Lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 17, 2020)

Pic


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 17, 2020)

Gonna be fun getting it out again to waterproof but it does. New transom.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 19, 2020)

Just got back home from Dallas Texas. It was a fruitfull day. Picked up the humminbird 997c si with gps. Then went to see a friend that I haven't seen in 4+ years. He just moved out to Texas from the land of leftist loonies. So I was finally able to go see him. I will never willingly set foot in Commiefornia ever again. Even if they were to abolish all forms of leftism and fix all the issues so it was a Utopia. Too many horrible memories of the STUPIDITY of it all. Lol. But. I digress. Hope to get some more work done on the transom and bow cap tomorrow, then go Monday morning to get the rest of the immediate needed supplies. I have decided to use absolutely no carpet in this boat. For now just painted decks. Soon as money allows they will get a coat of the good nonskid.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 20, 2020)

Transom is ready to sand back and paint. Filled the larger pits and the few holes with alumaweld rod and a map torch. Then after grinding and beating it flat again from the heat warpage, skim coated it with Marine Tex. Should last another 20+ years easy. Going after the rest of the wood today.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 20, 2020)

Got two gallons of spar urethane oil base. Closest thing I could get to spar varnish. ACTUAL varnish was not available in a gallon and was super spendy. Epoxy would have been cheaper, would have went that route but it's a 10+ day shipping and I can't afford to lose 10 days possibly more. Summer is only so long. Lol. Also was able to get 4 sheets of 3/4" maple cabinet grade for $52+tax each. Cheaper than Marine and it was available. I'm aware the glue isn't waterproof. But if it gets wet that won't matter as it will rot anyway. So I am going to do at least 3 coats of spar urethane more if I have enough. Should be fine after it's all together and the epoxy gets here I will epoxy Coat the entire top deck surface sealing it like a countertop. Going to use stainless steel self tapping screws counter sunk into the decks and epoxy over them.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 20, 2020)

Just called Lowe's back and they did have the exterior in stock just didn't know it. They said they are willing to refund and exchange. So another trip to the city. Oye.


----------



## akboats (Jul 21, 2020)

I can not wait to see more. maybe eventually be able to get me a boat to do a build thread on here.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 26, 2020)

Work is slowly continuing. Got half the hatch cover's cleaned up today. Got a guy wanting to trade some sheet aluminum and other boat parts pumps ECT for my Honda Goldwing Aspencade. If this works out the boat will get aluminum floors and casting decks. As well as an aluminum transom. Woo hoo. Stay tuned. And keep your fingers crossed for me that this works out.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 26, 2020)

Have a possible cash offer on the bike. If it comes through I will take that and what I can get from a loan locally and get airex board for the decks. Same as coosa board but less money. Really hope dude gets his money together. Lol. If not I can still make that trade deal for the aluminum sheet so either way I should be able to get all the wood out permanently.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 27, 2020)

Well happy day. I found Airex pxc board in 1/2" within driving distance and in stock for $180 a sheet. Yes you did read that correctly. So plywood and spar varnish are getting returned. Sold one of my guitar amps. Got a full paycheck coming Friday. And am eligible for a cash loan at the finance company. So this IS happening. Transom as well. Getting the pour foam from the same supplier. Going to also do a full vinyl job on the decks and interior. As well as a much more professional job on the livewell setup than I did on the bass tracker build. Stay tuned, this could get really good really soon.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 31, 2020)

In route to pick up the Airex board now. Yay.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 31, 2020)

Got the good stuff in my possession. Yay. 
This is the Airex pxc board in 1/2" thickness. Will use a three layer lamination for the transom.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 31, 2020)

Need to get livewell plumbing next. As well as pour foam.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 2, 2020)

Decided to cut and fit some pu foam as it's cheaper and available locally. Hope to get the transom in and some foam fitted by this evening.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 3, 2020)

Got the transom cores cut and ready to laminate. Cut and fit the stern most subfloor. Off to work so hopefully more progress this evening. I am very impressed with this Airex pxc board. Very nice stuff.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 3, 2020)

Dry fit of floors is good. On to foam.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 9, 2020)

Been a long week at work. Needed to go do something fun. So I took a friend from work and his wife and kids to a secret pond in Arkansas and we had a blast kyak fishing. I caught several bass and a whole bucket of sunfish to be relocated to another pond. He will be posting a vid on his channel in a short while.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 9, 2020)

Plan to get more progress on the boat today. Time to cut and fit the foam.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 9, 2020)

Thing about this particular pond is it's completely surrounded by the tall grass and goes as far as 15-20 feet in from the bank on the shallow end. So unless you have a boat and know the guy who owns the land it's virtually impossible to access let alone fish it. Glad the guy is an awesome dude.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 12, 2020)

Got all the hatches together and ready for vinyl. Removed the last few pieces of metal from the hull sides to get the old original carpet out from behind them. Then started cleaning up all the old carpet remnants and glue off the hull sides. Got almost one side done this evening after work. Had nasty rain yesterday so nothing got done. Hopefully I can be ready for the pour foam when it arrives Saturday. If it's on time. Lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 13, 2020)

Well, it's as good as it's going to get. Need to go get some aluminum angle stock to brace the floor a bit so larger anglers don't cause damage to my new decks. Lol. Also need to get some flexible tubing or conduit to run the wiring in. I hate open looms as they invite damage.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 18, 2020)

First layer of the transom is laid up.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 22, 2020)

I got a new phone and now it won't post pics. Grrr. Anyway, the transom is all laminated and fits great. The subflooring is all final fit. The Nautilex vinyl is here as well as the pour foam. I am currently working on cutting up some reclaimed materials from my next build that I just got, lol, to use as floor joists and to make the rod locker bigger as well as the forward fishing deck larger.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 23, 2020)

Ordered the entire livewell plumbing system from flowrite. Went with system 3 and all quick lock fittings. Added the pump out nozzle. Plan to add a chiller but may just use ice packs in the livewell itself.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 23, 2020)

Poured foam today. While it will work, I am glad it will be covered by the floor. There is definitely a learning curve. Lol. Should be able to get the main floor and all the framing done this week if the weather allows.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 27, 2020)

Floor is in.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 27, 2020)

Flooring is getting a good water absorption test. Been raining for the last two days. And now I have to work Saturday morning because of the weather. Oh well. More overtime. Lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 27, 2020)

Livewell plumbing system is supposed to get arrive tomorrow. Need to get some glue for the vinyl. Thinking contact adhesive. Recommendations?


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 28, 2020)

Livewell kit is here. I am very happy with it. Going to try to find some suitable glue for the vinyl tomorrow after work and get started on that tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 28, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 29, 2020)

Started to lay out the vinyl. I didn't order anywhere near enough. I will need more to do the fishing decks.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 29, 2020)

Vinyl is awesome! Sold my saltwater tin at 21-years old & the vinyl was not only still sound, it still looked great! Carpet would have looked like sh#t at that age ...


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 30, 2020)

Have to wait for the weather to be dry for at least 48 hrs forecast so I don't have to worry about the glue getting wet and not setting on the vinyl. So I started back on the transom. Got it riveted everywhere it can be without the interior framing in place. Then capped it and shot it with a coat of self etching primer to keep it ready for paint. Will need to reseal a seam with some Marine Tex once it drys out good. Seeping enough to make me irritated with it.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 30, 2020)

Also need to patch the holes in the transom plate for the splash well area. Not sure why those are there but they are huge and not needed. I will plate over them all and seal it with a good sealant and plenty of rivets.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Sep 2, 2020)

Been working on the rear casting deck and livewell framing. Had to repair old metal in places, sand it all down for paint, and take out a few parts to be resealed after paint so the splash well won't leak.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Sep 6, 2020)

Got the interior paint done and installed the vinyl on the subflooring where needed. Looks good. I am impressed with the Nautilex vinyl and recommend it.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Sep 7, 2020)

Got more paint work done today. All ready to start riveting.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Sep 9, 2020)

Fuel tank area all detailed out.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Sep 14, 2020)

Not happy with the layout in the bow. Just ordered 60' of aluminum angle stock to build it out all custom. Stay tuned.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Sep 25, 2020)

Hopefully I will get the outboard mounted tomorrow.


----------



## zachw (Sep 25, 2020)

That's a great looking hull. I bet it rides well.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Sep 28, 2020)

It's mounted.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Oct 4, 2020)

Went to Tulsa Oklahoma yesterday and got this. 70lb thrust 24v to be upgraded later a Pronav angler system.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Oct 4, 2020)

Now I need more batteries, a quick release mount, and a plug receptacle for it.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Oct 5, 2020)

Looks like the transom is not stiff enough. Will have to pull it apart and see what I can do to make it stronger.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Oct 6, 2020)

Have decided to remove the transom and go back to wood. If I had aluminum welding capability I would do a square tube transom.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Oct 18, 2020)

Finally got time to pull the engine off this evening. Will try to get the transom core out tomorrow night.


----------



## jerseycat9 (Oct 25, 2020)

rcaircraftnut said:


> Have decided to remove the transom and go back to wood. If I had aluminum welding capability I would do a square tube transom.


I personally feel that youre better off using a wood transom. You won't have the worry about stress cracks down the road on your welds etc if yous used aluminum.


----------



## benjineer (Nov 2, 2020)

Nice work so far. Nice hull and very clean work. I wish I were that patient.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Nov 16, 2020)

Going to go ahead and add several layer's of glass to the core and try it again. 
Project is on hold at the moment as I am in the middle of replacing the cab on my 78 Chevy truck as my Dodge is having issues now and I need a better truck. Doing a new wiring harness from painless performance as well as a new steering column and a digital dash. Will be swapping out the straight 6 for an LS v8 next year sometime. After we get moved. 
Did I mention that we have to move? Lol. 
Not sure when the boat will get finished but it will get finished .


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Nov 16, 2020)

benjineer said:


> Nice work so far. Nice hull and very clean work. I wish I were that patient.



Thanks. There's no shortage of places I could have done better.


----------



## benjineer (Nov 19, 2020)

rcaircraftnut said:


> Now I need more batteries, a quick release mount, and a plug receptacle for it.



I suggest getting the Marinco twist-lock type or similar. I had nothing but trouble with the regular plug-in type.


----------



## benjineer (Nov 19, 2020)

rcaircraftnut said:


> benjineer said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work so far. Nice hull and very clean work. I wish I were that patient.
> ...



I understand that for sure. I'll never get mine done if I keep second-guessing myself. Mine won't be that pretty, but I want it functional and a little different than a stock layout.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Nov 19, 2020)

benjineer said:


> rcaircraftnut said:
> 
> 
> > Now I need more batteries, a quick release mount, and a plug receptacle for it.
> ...


That's what it already has for a plug. I just need the matching receptacle for it.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Nov 19, 2020)

Working on my 79 Chevy C10 at the moment. Once that's done I will be back to the boat.


----------



## benjineer (Nov 20, 2020)

rcaircraftnut said:


> Working on my 79 Chevy C10 at the moment. Once that's done I will be back to the boat.
> IMG_20201118_171444213.jpg



Oh my! That’s a project!


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Nov 20, 2020)

Keep in mind I am a one man operation.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Dec 19, 2020)

Truck is coming along. Have to have it done soon. Gotta move next month.


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2020)

The truck is cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 19, 2020)

I agree the truck is cool. I just don't see too many long beds around anymore.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jan 4, 2021)

Almost ready to take it to the tag office. Just need to take care of a couple small things. Like brakes. Lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jan 4, 2021)

Really need it done now. Just got the paperwork signed at the bank and picked up the keys to my 2012 Coachmen fifth wheel. Will be home sweet home for the foreseeable future. 
One of the contractors we pour a lot of mud with is renting me a spot at one of his properties out in the country. It's closer to everything but still not in town. Should be moving the fifth wheel out there in the next few days.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 7, 2021)

Got the trailer moved. Then found the problems. 
Had to replace the floors in both slides. Still need to button up the last few things on that. Need to install the new water heater I just got. Waiting for the door and hardware to arrive Tuesday. Still need to level it up. Need to replace the black water discharge valve. Need to get a portable tank or a septic system put in out here soon. Can't get to my shop yet as it's to soft and hast no driveway. Just grass. So will be a little bit before I get back on the boat. Grrrrr.


----------



## akboats (Feb 7, 2021)

rcaircraftnut said:


> Bought this Wednesday after work. Going to go pick it up tomorrow morning and bring it to the new shop. Hope to start teardown next week.20190703_144914.jpg
> Looked into doing all Coosa board and it's just a bit under $1700 plus shipping. Not sure I want to go that route. May just do flberglass over wood cores. I have a bunch of hard balsa wood I could use for cores but that is a lot of work. May have to use plywood this time untill budget constraints are looser. If I do a coosa transom and a coosa subfloor now and wood decks I can add coosa decks later. Will have to see. I dont want to be without a boat this summer so using funds from sale of the basstraker isnt an option at this time.



I like that squarebody burb in the background.Also like that C10. had a a 79 k10 i believe stepside shortbed. I have a 87 r10 longbed. Are you apart of any squarebody pages?


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 14, 2021)

Got the house livable for now. Still need to get the water heater tank welded. 
Tools are finally in the shop. Got a decent running truck to daily for a while so I can work on the 79 chevy at my leisure. Going to be taking a break from that project for a while to get back on the boat. Yay. Plan to go after it tomorrow after work. It has been sitting at a buddy's place since I moved waiting for tires and a truck to pull it home.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 14, 2021)

akboats said:


> rcaircraftnut said:
> 
> 
> > Bought this Wednesday after work. Going to go pick it up tomorrow morning and bring it to the new shop. Hope to start teardown next week.20190703_144914.jpg
> ...



The burb ain't mine. That pic is from where the boat sat when I first saw it. Lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 14, 2021)

Think I may just order a kit from tinyboatnation to do the decks and hatches all in aluminum. Good place to spend my shut up check.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 25, 2021)

Finally got my move ect sort of sorted. Lol. Either way I am back on the boat. Transom is made stronger with layers of glass cloth and resin. Outboard is mounted. Livewell plumbing is done. All but the front fishing seat and hatch are framed and same with decks cut. Only wood in boat is above the fishing deck. 
Vinyl is ordered. Need to order more stuff. Stay tuned.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 25, 2021)

Current status.


----------



## silentbravo (Jul 26, 2021)

Looking good. Lots of decking on there.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 27, 2021)

Want to be able to have two anglers on the bow at once. As well as the extra storage.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 27, 2021)

Ordered More Nautilex vinyl, it should be here by the weekend. Hopefully I can get a bunch of it installed then. This is going to be a temporary deck and hatches for the simple reason I ran out of budget. It will get replaced when it rots, and it will eventually rot as I am using oil based paint to seal it then wrapping with vinyl and sealing all above deck hardware. Should last about as long as the vinyl as I don't store uncovered or fish heavy rains.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 27, 2021)

Eventually it will either have a composite deck like the rest of the boat, or aluminum.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 31, 2021)

Vinyl is here. Had to go recover it from my neighbors porch, but I called UPS and explained to them that the driver has repeatedly done this and gave them a better description of hey it's the driveway next to the mailbox not the one across from it with the other mailbox. Lol.
I also was able to get some resin to seal all the wood. So the paint will be just for color lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 31, 2021)

Just ordered the seastar NFB 4.2 no feedback steering system and a 13.5" wheel. Hopefully I can get the cable in the tilt tube without pulling the engine off for the third time. Lol. Plan to work on the wood today and hopefully if I can get some decent glue to use with this vinyl I can get a few panels permanently installed by tomorrow night.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 31, 2021)

Nothing to do with the boat, but I had a project recently that I saturated with epoxy resin. I stated with mixing up 4 ounces. I was surprised how far it goes. 

I'm looking forward to seeing the vinyl installed.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 31, 2021)

All the wood rough cut.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 1, 2021)

Need glue, Staples, and a round over bit for the router. So a trip to the big box stores is in order today. Problem is the hour drive each way. Grrrr.


----------



## silentbravo (Aug 1, 2021)

I really need to figure out how to do the flush hatches. Wood, aluminum, whatever, my front deck needs to be redone. I know there are plenty of resources out there. Plywood on the other hand isn't exactly budget friendly these days


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 1, 2021)

Well no 1/2" shank bits and no collet reducer's either. So.........  Got two of the forward deck panels resin coated and most of the wiring harness laid out. Ordered the Staples. As well as the boot and drain tube for the splash well.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 3, 2021)

I am not very good at waiting for parts to arrive.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 4, 2021)

Helm and it's related bits are supposed to be here today. However the cable boot for the splash well is still not in route. Grrrr.


----------



## silentbravo (Aug 6, 2021)

I had ordered a new splash well boot, I think it was Sea Dog brand a few months ago, and after 2 months of not shipping I finally got it canceled. I guess they just weren't getting anymore of those in, probably made overseas...


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2021)

rcaircraftnut, did your stuff come in?


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 7, 2021)

No. But it finally shipped. Lol. Well everything is here but the cable boot. And it's showing Tuesday.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 7, 2021)

Went to Texarkana yesterday after work. Got a pair of nice seats, a pair of bases, a gallon of glue for the vinyl, and a few other things.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 7, 2021)

For those doing vinyl, I can say that regular carpet glue will eventually work if you have weeks for it to dry. Yes I said weeks. The vinyl locks in the moisture. So I found an upholstery shop willing to sell me a gallon of landau top glue. Ist a high temp contact adhesive. Seen where it's used in auto upholstery so should be just the ticket. We shall see today. If I can find a roller. Grrrr.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 7, 2021)

I have just used a pc of PVC pipe for a roller when gluing stuff down.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 8, 2021)

Got a bunch of sanding done in preparation for resin. Got the switches installed. Not entirely straight but it is going to be ok. My OCD will subside eventually. I need better metal working tools. Oh well add those to the new list. Also got new seats.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 8, 2021)

New seats.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 9, 2021)

Looks like if nothing else I will get to support my addiction to building these things by doing it for others. The landlord asked me why I'm NOT doing this for a living and has been advertising me lol. So now I have people calling and at least asking me what I charge.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 9, 2021)

Last needed part I ordered is at the post office. The one I drove past on my way home to find out it's there not here.  So I'm off to the post office I guess. Oh well I can go to the dump while I'm out.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 13, 2021)

Thought I could sneak the steering cable in with the outboard mounted. I was wrong.  So I get to remove it again.


----------



## silentbravo (Aug 13, 2021)

I hate when that happens  

I can just barely get ours in with the engine mounted, it's a struggle though.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 15, 2021)

Looking at fuel tanks and I realized that I have either two choices. 1) Use the largest portable tank option that can be passed through the hatch, a 12 gallon tank. Or 2) Drill out some rivets and remove the panel where the fishing seat mount goes long enough to install a permanent one. Due to the fact that my outboard has a listed fuel consumption of 10.1 gallons per hour at full power, I figure I should have at least enough fuel for 2 hrs with a little more if possible so a 20+ gallon tank. What do you guys think? Go light weight and simple and be limited in duration? Or give up some freeboard and get the big tank?


----------



## silentbravo (Aug 15, 2021)

For how much gas you need, will depend on how you fish and how far you have to go to fish. If you don't need to make long runs on the big engine then probably alright with smaller portable tank. If you will need to travel a lot during your time on the water then the built in tank may be worthwhile.

I'm guessing you will have to fab up something custom to fit that space, or have someone else build the tank? Probably won't be very cheap either way. 

With a permanent tank you have to find a place for a filler neck, think about venting and where to vent to (this will be exposed vents somewhere above deck) and then if you are running a mix gas engine do you have to premix the fuel or is it done engine side? Then if you fill it up at gas station you have to always be on top of it, how much oil to add for the new fuel, OR fill up multiple smaller cans and fill up as you need... Have to consider spillage too, with either method really, wherever your permanent tank filler neck is should be easy to clean or at least somewhere gas can evaporate from.

With portable tank you fill it up and mix, then toss it in the boat. Only inconvenience is pulling it in/out of the boat and the less capacity available.


----------



## jethro (Aug 16, 2021)

rcaircraftnut said:


> Looking at fuel tanks and I realized that I have either two choices. 1) Use the largest portable tank option that can be passed through the hatch, a 12 gallon tank. Or 2) Drill out some rivets and remove the panel where the fishing seat mount goes long enough to install a permanent one. Due to the fact that my outboard has a listed fuel consumption of 10.1 gallons per hour at full power, I figure I should have at least enough fuel for 2 hrs with a little more if possible so a 20+ gallon tank. What do you guys think? Go light weight and simple and be limited in duration? Or give up some freeboard and get the big tank?



My boat is said to burn 15gal/hr at full throttle, but it goes over 40mph, so 2 hr's is 80 miles of travel!! That is a long way to go, especially if you are fishing. And all you need to do is back it off to half throttle after she's on plane, you go slower but get much better economy and you are still on plane. So consider the lakes you will be on and how you will use the boat. Personally I would want as large a tank as I can since sometimes my boat sits at a buddys house on his dock for a few weeks. Rather not be forced to buy $4/gal gas on the water at the marina. But with a portable you don't really have that issue. Hard to say, but you've got a big motor so if you fish any big water you may want as much capacity as you can get.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 16, 2021)

Going to try the 12 gallon portable and see how it goes. 

Started laying vinyl yesterday. Pretty happy with how it's coming out.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 23, 2021)

Have decided to give this a go as a side business. I am now swamped with work. Did not take long. Lol. So have to take a break from working on this for a bit and get these three customer projects done. One needs a transom replacement completed. Another is a pontoon needing new wood and carpet. The third one is the big one. Needs the floatation foam all replaced as it's waterlogged. Easy enough on an aluminum boat. Then I will have the cash to complete my boat. If I don't get more work in the meantime. Haha.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 24, 2021)

Heat index is 107 here today. Shows 105 in the shop with all fans on. Just can't see from all the sweat dripping on my glasses while hanging upside down grinding out these transom knees. Guess I need a stupid fruity headband.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Sep 6, 2021)

Can't seem to get anything shipped to me in a timely manner. Still waiting for vinyl for this pontoon boat as well as the rivets I need. Took a week and a half to get my glue and I had to go pick it up at the FedEx district hub as they couldn't find my house. It's easy and we'll marked. Lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Oct 27, 2021)

Well I am down to one customers boat in the shop and hopefully I can get his rebuild done by next week and get back on mine. Pontoon is done and back to its happy owners. Transom job on the champion went well and it is also back on the water as on last Sunday. Lake test was perfect. I can say seacast does work. Not that anyone here would need it. Lol.


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2021)

Appreciate the updates! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Oct 30, 2021)

It has taken entirely too long to get to where it is. Lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Nov 5, 2021)

Still moving rite along on the latest customers boat. Plan to do the foam in the bow this morning then lay in some vinyl. Will see how I do. Back has been hurting for the last 4 days straight so not sure if I will do a full day today or not.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Nov 9, 2021)

Well I am moving rite along even though I am noe also in the middle of changing the transmission in my truck. :?


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Nov 14, 2021)

Still working on this one. Glue time and lack of clamps is slowing me up a bunch. Grrr.


----------



## akboats (Nov 14, 2021)

Like this build


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Nov 19, 2021)

Hopefully I can get back to it soon I am almost done with this customers boat then I can get back on mine.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Dec 16, 2021)

Been busy with having to replace the entire drive train in my truck. But am now back on track. Lol.


----------



## akboats (Dec 23, 2021)

rcaircraftnut said:


> Been busy with having to replace the entire drive train in my truck. But am now back on track. Lol.


Dang. Im afraid my transmission is going out not looking forward to that. Cuz i might have to sale boat i got at beginning of year to pay for it. Or find a way.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 25, 2022)

Been stuck due to weather. Finally had to put a wood stove in the shop. Almost done with the projects in the way so I can finally get this done.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 12, 2022)

Finally got this one done. Now I can get back on the Starcraft.


----------



## poorthang (Mar 12, 2022)

rcaircraftnut said:


> Finally got this one done. Now I can get back on the Starcraft.



i bet those pretty indian gals are whats getting in your way! i married one that was from between watson and smithvile.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 12, 2022)

Going to be back on hold as I just made a deal on some land. Need to pay that off first. Its only $2500 so just a few months.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 5, 2022)

Land is paid for, deed filed. Now I have to get it cleaned up, utilities sorted, and then move. This could take a minute. Lol


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 9, 2022)

Now I'm waiting for the land survey. Working on this truck so I will have a good one to tow the boat with. Transmission is rebuilt and ready I just have to go get it and install it.


----------



## akboats (Jun 19, 2022)

rcaircraftnut said:


> Now I'm waiting for the land survey. Working on this truck so I will have a good one to tow the boat with. Transmission is rebuilt and ready I just have to go get it and install it.



That is a nice truck are you on gmsquarebody.com too?


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Aug 9, 2022)

akboats said:


> rcaircraftnut said:
> 
> 
> > Now I'm waiting for the land survey. Working on this truck so I will have a good one to tow the boat with. Transmission is rebuilt and ready I just have to go get it and install it.
> ...


Yes


----------



## akboats (Aug 28, 2022)

rcaircraftnut said:


> akboats said:
> 
> 
> > rcaircraftnut said:
> ...



nice. im akchevrolet over there


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Oct 30, 2022)

I am still having vehicle issues. Built a 1 ton dually out of 3 trucks, drove it about a month and the engine has gone bad. Entire drivetrain needs replaced in my C10, and my Lincoln Navigator needs $1200 worth of new catalytic converters. So I got me an 02 S10 cheap and hopefully it will last a while so I can get moved, get the new shop built, and finally get this boat done. Life can be difficult sometimes.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Oct 30, 2022)

rcaircraftnut said:


> Now I'm waiting for the land survey. Working on this truck so I will have a good one to tow the boat with. Transmission is rebuilt and ready I just have to go get it and install it.


So far, 3 transmissions all bad. One lasted 2 weeks. Lol. So I am going to do an LS swap after I get moved.


----------

